# JList ScrollBar



## triple (19. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, wie kann ich eine ScrollBar der JList hinzufügen?


```
import java.awt.GridLayout;

import javax.swing.DefaultListModel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JList;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class GUI
{
	private JFrame mainFrame;

	private JPanel container;

	private JList list;

	private DefaultListModel model;

	private final int WIDTH = 500;

	private final int HEIGHT = 800;

	public GUI()
	{
		mainFrame = new JFrame();
		mainFrame.setSize(WIDTH, HEIGHT);
		mainFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		mainFrame.getContentPane().setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 2));
		mainFrame.getContentPane().add(getContainer());
		mainFrame.setVisible(true);
	}

	private JPanel getContainer()
	{
		container = new JPanel();
		model = new DefaultListModel();
		model.addElement("String 1");
		model.addElement("String 2");
		model.addElement("String 3");
		model.addElement("String 4");
		model.addElement("String 5");
		model.addElement("String 6");
		model.addElement("String 7");
		model.addElement("String 8");
		model.addElement("String 9");
		model.addElement("String 10");
		list = new JList(model);
		list.setFixedCellHeight(20);
		list.setFixedCellWidth(450);
		list.setSize(450, 50);
		list.setVisible(true);
		container.add(list);
		return container;
	}
}
```

danke für die hilfe,
gruss triple[/code]


----------



## Zed (19. Jan 2009)

Das was du brauchst is eine JScrollPane

Aber Achtung man fügt keine JScrollPane einer Liste hinzu sonder die Liste zur JScrollPane.

http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kurse/unterlagen/java/gui/docs/JScrollPane.html


----------



## triple (19. Jan 2009)

herzlichen dank, problem gelöst


----------

